# Dust Extractor with contractors table saw.



## Moshe Kwart (Jan 16, 2020)

Does anyone have experience with a 1400 watt dust extractor with a small diameter hose, like the Dewalt DWV 9210 or The Bosch GAS 35.
Does the hose get clogged?
I would use it for my Dewalt table saw, the Dewalt dws778 mitre saw or the dws735 benchtop planer.
Thanks,
Mo


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

It will not work with the DeWalt DW735 planer, nor would it make much sense. It can't possibly keep up with the chips and sawdust. The DW735 has a built-in blower. Heck, it would fill up the dust extractor in a few passes. 

I doubt it will work well with the table saw on long thick rip cuts. Do you use a dado blade stack in Israel? It may clog with that. Table saws come with 2-1/2 or 4 inch dust collection ports. Keep that in mind.

It should keep up with the miter saw without clogging.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

What TA ^ said, I would add a shop vac will do for collecting above the blade through a shield or boot, which BTW is really the most important where the dangerous dust is. The base of the saw you can collect passively and empty as needed, either a box or bag.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

I use a ShopVac (175 cfm) and a 2 1/2" hose with my table saw, 13" planer, band saw, router table, 14x36 lathe, and 6" jointer. Works well, no clogs. I use an 1 1/2" hose with the 10" miter saw. biscuit joiner, and hand held router.


----------



## Moshe Kwart (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi Jim, 
Is that one vacuum with two different hose options or two separate machines?


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Moshe Kwart said:


> Hi Jim,
> Is that one vacuum with two different hose options or two separate machines?


Just one vac. I have a small shop and move the vac from tool to tool as needed. I also have a 1" hose for use with sanders. The 2 1/2" hose is 6' long, the 1 1/2" hose is 12' long, and the 1" hose is 16' long. The vac is fitted with Cleanstream pleated, washable filters.


----------

